# Easton Fork Question



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

I recently snagged an EC90 SLX for a good deal but it is cut to 8.5 inches. This is pretty short for my 58 frame, and the bearclaw headset adjuster doesn't help the situation. Do i need this adjuster or can i leave it off, also any suguestions on a headset with a low stack height?


----------



## massaro (Sep 6, 2007)

You need the bearclaw heaset adjusters. I helps prevent the forks and stem from coming apart. I would not take the chance.

8.5" is for a 56 cm frame. Best thing to do is sell it and try and get your money back.

Good luck,


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Not enough info.*



mattrider said:


> I recently snagged an EC90 SLX for a good deal but it is cut to 8.5 inches. This is pretty short for my 58 frame, and the bearclaw headset adjuster doesn't help the situation. Do i need this adjuster or can i leave it off, also any suguestions on a headset with a low stack height?


How long is your headtube? Integrated? Standard 1 1/8"? Stem clamp height?

My 56cm Masi with that fork has a 16.5cm integrated headtube (Campy) and roughly 7.5cm of steer tube above the headset (approximately 9 3/4" steerer.) With 2.5cm of spacers below and a 5mm above the 4cm stem, I still have almost 10cm of "bar drop" (the Masi has a relatively short headtube given the frame size.)

Finally, ditch the bearclaw adjuster. I tried like heck to get that thing to hold an adjustment and it just wouldn't work. I replaced it with an FSA expander for carbon steerers and that works fine.

P.S. Run at least a 5mm spacer under the stem to prevent "point loading" where all the twisting and bending forces are concentrated right at the point where the stem sits above the headset. And it's also a good idea to run at least a 5mm spacer above the stem so that the stem clamps 100% on the steer tube. The damaged carbon steerers our shop has seen have been the result of the stem clamped above the top of the steerer.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

If you are using an expander in your fork (for example): 

http://www.icyclesusa.com/catalog/fsa-compressor-pro-carbon-1-18-inch-top-cap-w-wedge.htm 
then you don't need the bearclaw.

Newer Easton forks don't even come with the bearclaw anymore... they now come with an expander.

Chris


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

As was mentioned, Easton no longer supplies the Bearclaw with its forks, the reason:

Bearclaw = CRAP!


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine work fine with the bearclaw. I just checked Easton's website and I guess they have not changed the site- nothing at all about discontinuing the bearclaw. The instructions etc are all the same.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Expander is the more sound and safer way to go.

Know a few people including myself that have the SLX - none of us use the bear claw


----------



## mattrider (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks for all the advice on the bear claw, looks like i can ditch it and go with an expander. so now the question remains can i find a narrow enough stem and headset so that this fits my ride. Ride position is not an issue as i would ride it with no spacer any way. Does any have suggestions on stem/headset combo so i might be able to make this fit and not have to mess with selling and buying a new fork?


----------

